# SpaceX Starlink Satellites



## SilverBulletSlayer (Feb 4, 2020)

Did anyone else happen to catch a glimpse of the string of lights across the night sky this past Saturday evening around 6:30 to 7:00 PM ? I was out walking the dog around the yard when I seen probably 50 or more of these things all in a straight line, going the same speed, and spaced equally. This is the first time I've heard of them after looking it up online afterwards. It was definitely a cool sight, although a pretty controversial concept.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

SilverBulletSlayer said:


> Did anyone else happen to catch a glimpse of the string of lights across the night sky this past Saturday evening around 6:30 to 7:00 PM ? I was out walking the dog around the yard when I seen probably 50 or more of these things all in a straight line, going the same speed, and spaced equally. This is the first time I've heard of them after looking it up online afterwards. It was definitely a cool sight, although a pretty controversial concept.


No, but I watch for the ISS pretty often. I get email alerts for when its going to be overhead, very accurate gives time, direction coming from and exiting with deg. of height. I saw that there is now one up for the starlink satellites. https://findstarlink.com/ So I will be watching for them as well. There are a number of the linked starlink satellites up there now. Hoping to catch the test flight of the SpaceX Starship tomorrow, launch was aborted in the last second or two before launch today.


----------



## SilverBulletSlayer (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah I always like to see the ISS as well! Thanks for the link to the starlink, I'll have to check it out and see when the next time is that they'll be visible.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw starlink this past October in the UP, I’m gonna guess it was more then 50, the string kept going until I was tired of looking at it. 

It was cool to see, but also sort of a somber warning of what’s to come, a night sky full of artificial lights.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Botiz said:


> I saw starlink this past October in the UP, I’m gonna guess it was more then 50, the string kept going until I was tired of looking at it.
> 
> It was cool to see, but also sort of a somber warning of what’s to come, a night sky full of artificial lights.


I understand the new ones have syn shades.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Seen them once last yr fishing the Manistee River at dark someone had to tell me what they were.


----------

